# Worm Poses as an Appeal for Tsunami Aid



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

These knuckle heads should be placed on a deserted island then lets see if they can do any hacking.  



Worm Poses as an Appeal for Tsunami Aid 

Malware arrives in an e-mail message, launches denial of service attack.

Scarlet Pruitt, IDG News Service
Tuesday, January 18, 2005
Internet users were warned this week of a new mass mailer worm that masquerades as an appeal for aid after last month's Indian Ocean tsunami disaster.

The worm carries the subject line "Tsunami Donation! Please help!" and the text message "Please help us with your donation and view the attachment below! We need you!" The attachment, labeled "tsunami.exe," spreads the virus to other Internet users, according to security firm Sophos.

Running the attached file also launches a denial-of-service (DOS) attack against German hacking site www.hacksector.de, says Sophos Chief Technology Consultant Graham Cluley. The site appeared to be down Monday morning when Sophos researchers tried to access it, Cluley says.

"This could be a skirmish between two hacker groups," Cluley says.

More: http://www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,119331,tk,dn011805X,00.asp


----------

